
Fluid Images - unignorant
http://unstoppablerobotninja.com/entry/fluid-images/
======
yannis
Much simpler solution.

    
    
      <img src="" style="width:98%" /> 
    

Works with all browsers. The 98% would handle nicely round-off errors.

------
trezor
I tested this in FF 3.6 and MSIE 8 and while it kinda "works" in MSIE 8, it
does not work as in Firefox. The picture continues to scale up beyond 100% and
doesn't stop there, which I thought was kind of the point behind all this.

